# follie not ruptured?



## kylepaul (Sep 14, 2002)

hi peter,
have been on first course of clomid 50mg days 2-6.
not having iui just clomid,doc says that i ovulate naturally but wants to give me 2 developing eggs instead of 1.
had scans from day 10 only 1 developing egg.
had scan yesterday day 26! egg grown but still has not ruptured,& my period arrived too? why would this happen?i thought you had to ovulate in order to get your period?
so am i not ovulating natually as my consultant thought?
had the usual blood tests to monitor my ovulation?
also i wont start taking my next course of clomid as this last one didnt work,is that right?
sorry,so many questions! 

thanx for your time
from justine


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text



kylepaul said:


> hi peter,
> have been on first course of clomid 50mg days 2-6.
> not having iui just clomid,doc says that i ovulate naturally but wants to give me 2 developing eggs instead of 1.
> 
> ...


----------

